# Pipe clamp on a ground rod



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Is it a violation to use a 1/2" pipe clamp on a ground rod? An inspector that my company is dealing with seems to think only an acorn can be used.
> 
> ~Matt


 
he's right


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Is it a violation to use a 1/2" pipe clamp on a ground rod? An inspector that my company is dealing with seems to think only an acorn can be used.
> 
> ~Matt


Is the pipe clamp *listed for the use*? I think not.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

electures said:


> Is the pipe clamp *listed for the use*? I think not.


Thats the violation I figured he would cite.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> he's right


you are wrong - there are rebar clamps that are listed to be used on ground rods as well.

~Matt


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> you are wrong - there are rebar clamps that are listed to be used on ground rods as well.
> 
> ~Matt


 
Well dummy, your title says nothing about them does it?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Well dummy, your title says nothing about them does it?


Ok assface.. I said "seems to think only an acorn can be used" You said "hes right" and that is WRONG.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Well dummy, your title says nothing about them does it?





TOOL_5150 said:


> Ok assface.. I said "seems to think only an acorn can be used" You said "hes right" and that is WRONG.


We got quite a brain trust going on here don't we? :laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Let me add to the flames, a Cadweld instead of acorn is fine too.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Let me add to the flames, a Cadweld instead of acorn is fine too.


 

Exactly,,,,I wasn;t going to list all the possible correct ways, dumdum said pipeclamp. That's what I referenced. What a fruitloop:whistling2:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

You should learn to read, and understand what you are reading.

~Matt


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Girls! You're both pretty!

What kind of EGC are you attaching to the rod? Armored ground, bare ground, etc...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

My suppliers sell some brass pipe clamps that are rated for direct burial.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Exactly,,,,I wasn;t going to list all the possible correct ways, dumdum said pipeclamp. That's what I referenced. What a fruitloop:whistling2:


----------



## davenmaine (Oct 19, 2010)

*daveNmaine*

Lol... this same thing happened to me a few years back, i had used 2 Burny listed for groung rod use clamps, not the tear drops ones as i usually use, ofcourse the job was an hour away, Bangor hydro, explained it perfectly to me.."if u want us to hook this up, then put on the tear drop clamps" , i got the hint, and did as they wanted. ((when u argue with an idiot, sometimes it's hard to tell which ones which))


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> My suppliers sell some brass pipe clamps that are rated for direct burial.


 
Yes, but is it rated for a ground rod and pipe both?



davenmaine said:


> Lol... this same thing happened to me a few years back, i had used 2 Burny listed for groung rod use clamps, not the tear drops ones as i usually use, ofcourse the job was an hour away, Bangor hydro, explained it perfectly to me.."if u want us to hook this up, then put on the tear drop clamps" , i got the hint, and did as they wanted. ((when u argue with an idiot, sometimes it's hard to tell which ones which))[/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> I like that, I'm gonna remember that:thumbsup: Thanks


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Well dummy, your title says nothing about them does it?


Hey dude, you threw the first dagger on this thread with a comment like that. You can disagree with the guy without calling him a dummy. This board reminds me of a pitbull fight sometimes.


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

elecpatsfan said:


> Hey dude, you threw the first dagger on this thread with a comment like that. You can disagree with the guy without calling him a dummy. This board reminds me of a pitbull fight sometimes.


 
Pitbull, more like Chihuahua's in this fight. See below.

Is this the clamp you are talking about? I have used those on ground rods many times,I always just flip the bottom over and thought that was why the tabs were there. Never even looked at the listing, until now.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

@ Matt:

Just wondering why this all came about...

I've always used acorns for rods and clamps for bonding pipes.
:blink:


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> @ Matt:
> 
> Just wondering why this all came about...
> 
> ...


 
would you mind coming out and changing the clamp for him then? I guess no one else has ever made a mistake. :thumbsup: right.

How many of you have used the pipe clamps with the silver screws on an outside (exposed to weather) location? Guess what, they rust and are not listed for wet locations, you need the DB type to not rust.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> @ Matt:
> 
> Just wondering why this all came about...
> 
> ...


Ive always used clamps for everything. The clamps I use you didn't even have to flip the bottom portion of the clamp to get a strong bite on the rod.


~Matt


----------



## electrick (Sep 4, 2010)

acrwc10 said:


> Pitbull, more like Chihuahua's in this fight. See below.
> 
> Is this the clamp you are talking about? I have used those on ground rods many times,I always just flip the bottom over and thought that was why the tabs were there. Never even looked at the listing, until now.
> View attachment 4587


Yes, this is a "pipe clamp", is a "rod" a "pipe"? Check the UL listing, it is not listed for use on a "rod". Also not approved for burial.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I wanna know if it's ok to call you two guys assface and dummy?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I wanna know if it's ok to call you two guys assface and dummy?


 

sure:thumbup:


----------



## acrwc10 (Jan 28, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I wanna know if it's ok to call you two guys assface and dummy?
> __________________
> Answers based on the 2008 NEC


Is that also based on the 2008 NEC ?
What Article?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> I wanna know if it's ok to call you two guys assface and dummy?


Negative


-Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Negative


dummy...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> dummy...


WTF? is a negitive Dummy:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> dummy...


This isnt sanford and son.

~Matt


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

Acorn clamp has stamped on it made for direct burial, pipe clamp not listed for direct burial.


----------



## weglobal (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes, he is right . No water clamp for ground rod !!! One thing I learn from my years of experience "If there is a referring name to where to use, don use for something else ! " It says "water pipe clamp"
Take care.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

wayne g said:


> Acorn clamp has stamped on it made for direct burial, *pipe clamp not listed for direct burial.*


That is not correct. There are pipe clamps that are listed for direct burial.

HERE is a link to a multipurpose clamp that can be used for a ground rod, rebar, or a water pipe and is listed for direct burial.

Chris


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

$hit.

All the companies I've worked for have used pipe clamps on the ground rods.

I swear, the things I take for granted...


----------



## weglobal (Nov 30, 2010)

raider1 said:


> That is not correct. There are pipe clamps that are listed for direct burial.
> 
> HERE is a link to a multipurpose clamp that can be used for a ground rod, rebar, or a water pipe and is listed for direct burial.
> 
> Chris


In this case you are correct, just pay attention on what is described for "Direct Burial Ground Clamp" This is not a regular water pipe clamp . This is listed for other than just water pipe.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

weglobal said:


> In this case you are correct, just pay attention on what is described for "Direct Burial Ground Clamp" This is not a regular water pipe clamp . This is listed for other than just water pipe.


Correct, the listing is the key, if the water pipe clamp has a DB marked on it it is suitable for direct bury.

Chris


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

electrick said:


> Yes, this is a "pipe clamp", is a "rod" a "pipe"? Check the UL listing, it is not listed for use on a "rod". Also not approved for burial.


There are some Ul listed clamps, like the ones pictured, that are suitable for copper pipes and direct burial for rods.

Here is the link to NSI ground clamps. Rated for water pipes, rods and rebar-- direct burial


----------



## davenmaine (Oct 19, 2010)

In my case, listed for direct burial or not, the power company wanted a tear drop style clamp on the ground rods. So, that's what they got. Over the years I've learned not to rock the boat with these linesmen, it does me no good. You can explain the code to them til your blue in the face, but they wanna see what they wanna see. And I want power, so if it's tear-drop clamps they wanna see, thats what they'll have..


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Man Raider you popped the bubble of my just about to clobber the hell out of McClary ( and one or two others) for stating a pipe clamp is not listed for direct burial, and is not allowed to be used on a ground rod, when I have a case of the same in my shop. I was thinking I could use some colorful insults that didn't get used in the thread yet........


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

This thread is dildos.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

I've never been called on anything by a utility here in MD....they have rules, but defer to the inspectors.


----------

